# what happened to the hump race?



## amishbiker (Oct 12, 2003)

I did the one last year and thought it was a pretty good event! I didn't see it on the calender this year... anybody know what happened to it?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

amishbiker said:


> I did the one last year and thought it was a pretty good event! I didn't see it on the calender this year... anybody know what happened to it?


D20 members: 

The Velo Club of Baltimore will not be able to promote 
the Hump Race in 2005 due to several factors including a scheduling 
conflict with the church where we handle parking and registration. 

We will be promoting a cross race in the fall and hopefully next year 
we'll return with the Hump Race or something in its place. 

We apologize for the delayed notice and the missed opportunity for not 
being able to race on this challenging course this season.

Aric Line
Treasurer, VCB/Legg Mason - Race Pace


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

vonteity said:


> D20 members:
> 
> The Velo Club of Baltimore will not be able to promote
> the Hump Race in 2005 due to several factors including a scheduling
> ...


crapity crap crap crap!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, damn religious people.  Not letting us use their church parking lot... the nerve! 

I was really looking forward to the race, but maybe next year. I hear it's insanely tough and most people don't finish.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

vonteity said:


> Yeah, damn religious people.  Not letting us use their church parking lot... the nerve!
> 
> I was really looking forward to the race, but maybe next year. I hear it's insanely tough and most people don't finish.


It was, and they didn't.


----------

